# Perroflauta



## TraductoraPobleSec

Chicos, ¿qué tal?

Hasta hace dos minutos estaba convencida de que *perroflauta* era una palabra única y exclusiva de un amigo mío, pues, pese a la enorme cantidad de semejantes personajes que merodean por mi ciudad (véase Colón, Liceo/Ferran, Escudellers, plaza del Tripi...), jamás la había escuchado en boca de otra persona. La sorpresa me la he llevado en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3065643#post3065643 y luego buscando en Google, cómo no: perroflauta

También creía que lo de *neng* era un invención del susodicho, hasta que supe que se trataba de un personaje televisivo de la _factory_ Buenafuente. En fin... 

Comentarios acerca de *perroflauta*. ¿Qué os parece la palabra? ¿A qué os remite? ¿Es de uso común?


----------



## horusankh

Hola Traductora:

Antes que nada, ¿qué significa "perroflauta"? Miré en el enlace que propones y vi que sería "neo-rural", ¿es decir "citadino recién avecindado en el pueblo"? ¿o es otra cosa?


----------



## María Madrid

Lo de perrófláutico que dicen en el hilo que pones me suena a chiripitifláutico... la verdad es que no lo había oído jamás por Madrid. Y si no fuera por los enlaces que pones (que tampoco me lo terminan de aclarar) la palabra en sí me haría pensar que es una evolución del gallifante. Saludos,


----------



## faranji

Al principio, cuando empezaron a hacerse prominentes, se les llamaba _pies negros_. Pero muy poco después, hace ahora siete años justos, oí la expresión a un amigo de Madrid. Se ha extendido como la pólvora y la he usado con toda naturalidad porque se la oigo mucho a mis amigos de la capital.

En su momento me hizo mucha gracia por lo atinado del _portmanteau_ y porque desde unos pocos años antes ya conocía a un grupo de reggae y rock extremeño llamado precisamente _Perroflauta_.

Para nuestros amigos anglos, se trata de los _crusties_, o los _travellers_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

María Madrid said:


> Lo de perrófláutico que dicen en el hilo que pones me suena a chiripitifláutico... la verdad es que no lo había oído jamás por Madrid. Y si no fuera por los enlaces que pones (que tampoco me lo terminan de aclarar) la palabra en sí me haría pensar que es una evolución del gallifante. Saludos,


 
Prefiero no describirte a un perroflauta, María, puesto que caería indefectiblemente en la subjetividad e igual hiero la sensibilidad de alguno... Digamos que son una mezcla entre *punkie* y *hippie*... Asimismo, siempre van acompañados de perros y suelen mendigar tocando la flauta como buenamente pueden...


----------



## María Madrid

No digas más, que ya lo pillo... sí, el nombre va que ni pintado, pero la verdad es que no sé si estará tan extendido, jamás lo he oído en tv o radio ni lo he visto en prensa, quizá sólo sea cuestión de tiempo. Saludos,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ya te digo, María, yo la palabreja no se la había oído más que a una persona... Veo, sin embargo, que va mucho más allá del peculiar "idiolecto" de mi amiguete...


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Os digo gente que nunca había oído el término pero que no he tenido ninguna duda de su significado al ver escrita la palabra en cuestión. ¿Quizá sea porque la imagen que evoca es muy clara? 
Otra palabra nueva que incorporaré. Gracias

Un saludo a todos


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

Yo he tenido que informarme para saber lo que era... y aún me quedan dudas. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre ellos y los *okupas* de toda la vida? 
¿Qué luego duermen en sus casas? ¿Qué ahora llevan rastas y no crestas? ¿Es una "nueva generación" o algo así? ¿O se trata de diferente lenguaje generacional (y me hago vieja), local o ideológico? ¿Una moda? ¿otras cosas?

No lo digo por picar ni echar leña al fuego, tras leer sobretodo este blog (no muy imparcial pero detallado) y vuestros comentarios me vienen a la cabeza los típicos okupas con círculo en la A.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Si no voy equivocada, los okupas persiguen ciertos objetivos sociales; estos siguen más el espíritu del "punk" y, bueno, se los conoce por no pegar sello y por ir muy drogados todo el día...


----------



## chics

Es decir, okupas pero sin ideas o excusa ideológica ¿no?
Pero me pareció leer que los perros estos también se consideran antisistema (y así lo vocean también los que me encuentro en el metro) ¿serán ideas distintas? ¿O es un "me margino de la sociedad", en el sentido de no trabajar y tal, y punto? Es por informarme, no enjuicio nada.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo sí la he oído y la uso bastante, pero no diría que esté muy extendida. Por mi barrio más o menos se entiende (barrio periférico), pero en más de una ocasión que la he usado me ha tocado explicar lo que significa.

Tiene un carácter bastante despectivo, y se usa tanto para los hippies como para los que lo parecen (tipos delgados, con barba y con pinta de guarro).

Y para terminar, y en tu honor Tradu, un ejemplo de uso despectivo sería llamar _perroflauta _a Oleguer Presas (podéis hacerme los reproches que queráis, supongo que me los he ganado.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Y para terminar, y en tu honor Tradu, un ejemplo de uso despectivo sería llamar _perroflauta _a Oleguer Presas (podéis hacerme los reproches que queráis, supongo que me los he ganado.


 
Antpax, lo que acabas de afirmar ES MUY GORDO... Nada que ver nuestro Oleguer con semejantes tipos... ¡Por favor! ¿A que me enfado y no os vengo a ver a los madriles?

Retira lo que has dicho, amigo, o yo te retiro la palabra


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Antpax, lo que acabas de afirmar ES MUY GORDO... Nada que ver nuestro Oleguer con semejantes tipos... ¡Por favor! ¿A que me enfado y no os vengo a ver a los madriles?
> 
> Retira lo que has dicho, amigo, o yo te retiro la palabra


 
Sabía que esto iba a ocurrir. Por eso dije que "un ejemplo de uso despectivo *sería ", *así en condicional, en caso hipotético, por si a alguna mala persona se le pudiese haber pensado esa comparación. A mí en ningún caso se me habría ocurrido hacer algo parecido, por Dios. .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

faranji said:


> ya conocía a un grupo de reggae y rock extremeño llamado precisamente _Perroflauta_.



Yo esa es la única acepción que conozco...


----------



## Antpax

Sólo un apunte más sobre la palabra en cuestión, en concreto sobre el plural, que yo siempre lo he oído como "perrosflauta" y no "perroflautas" que sería lo lógico.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

Hola a todos. Como siempre llego tarde (tras 15 post) así que voy poco a poco.


María Madrid said:


> Lo de perrófláutico que dicen en el hilo que pones me suena a chiripitifláutico... la verdad es que no lo había oído jamás por Madrid. Y si no fuera por los enlaces que pones (que tampoco me lo terminan de aclarar) la palabra en sí me haría pensar que es una evolución del gallifante. Saludos,



¡Qué recuerdos de los adorables gallifantes! Pero no, no tiene nada que ver. Justo yo creo que en Madrid es donde más extendido está el uso de los "perroflautas" (para Antpax, yo siempre lo he visto y dicho así, con el plural en el instrumento). De hecho tenemos algunos que se han instalado en ciertas zonas. Para los madrileños, tenemos un ejemplo de estos perroflautas en frente de la tienda de discos La Metralleta, que está en la calle que baja desde Callao hasta Celenque. Esos llevan ahí, buff, más de 5 años, y siempre se les ha llamado así. 



María Madrid said:


> No digas más, que ya lo pillo... sí, el nombre va que ni pintado, pero la verdad es que no sé si estará tan extendido, jamás lo he oído en tv o radio ni lo he visto en prensa, quizá sólo sea cuestión de tiempo. Saludos,



Pues justo yo donde la oí por primera vez fue en la radio, y al principio creí que era una invención cómica, pero luego me di cuenta que estaba muy extendida.



chics said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo he tenido que informarme para saber lo que era... y aún me quedan dudas. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre ellos y los *okupas* de toda la vida?
> ¿Qué luego duermen en sus casas? ¿Qué ahora llevan rastas y no crestas? ¿Es una "nueva generación" o algo así? ¿O se trata de diferente lenguaje generacional (y me hago vieja), local o ideológico? ¿Una moda? ¿otras cosas?
> 
> No lo digo por picar ni echar leña al fuego, tras leer sobretodo este blog (no muy imparcial pero detallado) y vuestros comentarios me vienen a la cabeza los típicos okupas con círculo en la A.



Pues no sé yo si tendrán alguna ideología o no. Serían más bien una mezcla entre mendigos, viajeros y okupas antisistema. El vestuario típico es bastante parecido al de un punkie de los 80: pantalón de pitillo negro y muy viejo, cinturon de cuero negro o rojo con puas de acero, camisetas negras de grupos punk/metal con símbolos normalmente anárquicos y antisistema (justo lo que dices de la A con el círculo), algún tipo de barba (perilla, mal afeitada,...) y crestas (o algún peinado de estos extraños). Suelen llevar un pastor alemán anexo y una flautilla con la que emiten sonidos extraños para intentar que se les den unas perras (y se hacen acompañar de un litrona). No sé si viven como ocupas o viven como mendigos (creo que hay de los dos), y la verdad que creo que a veces se pueden confundir/identificar con los grupos antisistema.



Antpax said:


> [...]
> 
> Tiene un carácter bastante despectivo, y se usa tanto para los hippies como para los que lo parecen (tipos delgados, con barba y con pinta de guarro).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ant



Cierto. También muchas veces, y supongo que por motivos obvios, es usado como insulto o como ofensa.

Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Vale, vale, me queda claro. Yo los llamaba ocupas o mendigos pero por que no conocía esto otro, ahora lo adoptaré.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Berenguer said:


> Justo yo creo que en Madrid es donde más extendido está el uso de los "perroflautas" (para Antpax, yo siempre lo he visto y dicho así, con el plural en el instrumento). De hecho tenemos algunos que se han instalado en ciertas zonas. Para los madrileños, tenemos un ejemplo de estos perroflautas en frente de la tienda de discos La Metralleta, que está en la calle que baja desde Callao hasta Celenque. Esos llevan ahí, buff, más de 5 años, y siempre se les ha llamado así.
> 
> 
> Pues no sé yo si tendrán alguna ideología o no. Serían más bien una mezcla entre mendigos, viajeros y okupas antisistema. El vestuario típico es bastante parecido al de un punkie de los 80: pantalón de pitillo negro y muy viejo, cinturon de cuero negro o rojo con puas de acero, camisetas negras de grupos punk/metal con símbolos normalmente anárquicos y antisistema (justo lo que dices de la A con el círculo), algún tipo de barba (perilla, mal afeitada,...) y crestas (o algún peinado de estos extraños). Suelen llevar un pastor alemán anexo y una flautilla con la que emiten sonidos extraños para intentar que se les den unas perras (y se hacen acompañar de un litrona). No sé si viven como ocupas o viven como mendigos (creo que hay de los dos), y la verdad que creo que a veces se pueden confundir/identificar con los grupos antisistema.


 


Qué estudio más completo. Sólo puedo añadir que otra de las prendas habituales son los pantalones de punto de algodón, con rayas horizontales de todos los colores.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Surinam del Nord said:


> Qué estudio más completo. Sólo puedo añadir que otra de las prendas habituales son los pantalones de punto de algodón, con rayas horizontales de todos los colores.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, Surinam: ¡este Berenguer es único! 

Otra afición de los *perrosflauta/perroflautas* es el malabarismo y también me acabo de acordar de que, por lo menos muchos los que tenemos por aquí, intentan sacar cuatro perrillas confeccionando ceniceros a partir de latas de bebidas que luego venden por un euro.

Añadir, asimismo, que suelen ser grupos formados por personas de distintas nacionalidades, si bien he notado que abundan los italianos.


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Surinam: ¡este Berenguer es único!
> 
> Otra afición de los *perrosflauta/perroflautas* es el malabarismo


 
Cierto, yo diría que son los únicos que saben manejar un diábolo. Respecto al tema de la vestimento, fundamental el pañuelo palestino al cuello.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bueno............. ¡ya veo que entre todos estamos haciendo un estudio sociológico de los perrosflauta/perroflautas!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Añadir, asimismo, que suelen ser grupos formados por personas de distintas nacionalidades, si bien he notado que abundan los italianos.


 

Exactamente. Vengan de donde vengan, su patria es Bolonia.


----------



## Berenguer

Surinam del Nord said:


> Qué estudio más completo. Sólo puedo añadir que otra de las prendas habituales son los pantalones de punto de algodón, con rayas horizontales de todos los colores.






Antpax said:


> Cierto, yo diría que son los únicos que saben manejar un diábolo. Respecto al tema de la vestimento, fundamental el pañuelo palestino al cuello.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Cierto. No me acordaba de la "palestina" (que tan de moda se ha puesto entre los movimientos antisistema) y de los pantalones de pijama. Entre los juegos de malabares que gustan de usar están, sobretodo, el diábolo, las pelotitas de arroz (de lana), y los "palitos del diablo" (foto).

Un saludo.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Mi santo, alrededores y yo los llamamos _*costras*. _Incluimos esta palabra en nuestro "famililecto" hace algunos años y así se quedaron hasta hoy, día en el que voy a proponer su rebautismo como "perroflautas". 

Saludos a todos los sociólogos de este hilo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No conocía la palabra, pero la voy a incorporar a mi vocabulario.
Como curiosidad decir que en Málaga se ven poco, pero en Granada hay una _pechá _de ellos.
Además me parece que no les vale cualquier perro ,sino uno grandote cuya raza desconozco y con cara de _por qué me habrán adoptado estos._
Me parece que pocos perroflautas van con caniches o fox terriers.


----------



## Cristina.

Perroflauta  
Después de carajotao y mercao, esto me ha matao.
Yo a los chicos malabaristas, con rastas, gorra jamaicana, litrona, anarquistas o punkies,con bolas de arroz o no, con o sin flauta, los llamaba okupas (aunque a lo mejor no lo son, pero me da no sé qué preguntárselo), rastas, rastafaris, colgaos, y en algunos casos jinchos, no sé, no tienen nombre.

Y yo me pregunto, si el susodicho tipo no toca la flauta, ¿se le puede llamar perroflauta?
También he visto algunos con flauta pero sin perro. ¿Cómo se les denominaría entonces? Porque 'perroflauta' me haría mucha gracia.
Otra cosita, tampoco he oído 'pechá', me imagino que será sinónimo de 'jartá', mucho más extendido en los Madriles.
No me digáis también que 'pechá' se usa por estos pagos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Cristina. said:


> Perroflauta
> 
> Otra cosita, tampoco he oído 'pechá', me imagino que será sinónimo de 'jartá', mucho más extendido en los Madriles.


 
Exacto.
_Pechá_ es el equivalente malagueño de _jartá_.
Que yo sepa, sólo se usa en Málaga.


----------



## Berenguer

Cristina. said:


> Perroflauta
> Después de carajotao y mercao, esto me ha matao.
> Yo a los chicos malabaristas, con rastas, gorra jamaicana, litrona, anarquistas o punkies,con bolas de arroz o no, con o sin flauta, los llamaba okupas (aunque a lo mejor no lo son, pero me da no sé qué preguntárselo), rastas, rastafaris, colgaos, y en algunos casos jinchos, no sé, no tienen nombre.


La cosa es que, por  extensión, a los pertenecientes a los grupos antisistema que tienen apariencia y maneras comunes se les tiende a denominar "okupas". El problema, y aquí ya entraríamos en temas sociológicos que exceden los límites de este foro (creo yo, pero vamos, si nos ponemos nos ponemos ), es que ni todos son okupas, ni todos son rastafaris, ni todos son perroflautas. Cada uno tiene características propias que se pueden llegar, y de hecho llegan, a entremezclarse. 



Cristina. said:


> Y yo me pregunto, si el susodicho tipo no toca la flauta, ¿se le puede llamar perroflauta?
> También he visto algunos con flauta pero sin perro. ¿Cómo se les denominaría entonces? Porque 'perroflauta' me haría mucha gracia.


En mi opinión, un perroflauta tiene que tener eso, perro y flauta, y de hecho suelen tener ambas cosas. Si no tienen perro o flauta ya serían otro grupo. Aunque pasa lo mismo que con los okupas, por extensión se denomina así a otros con características comunes. Es como lo de llamar a todos los cabezas rapadas "neonazis" o "ultras" o "skins", cuando en verdad son grupos diferentes.



Cristina. said:


> Otra cosita, tampoco he oído 'pechá', me imagino que será sinónimo de 'jartá', mucho más extendido en los Madriles.
> No me digáis también que 'pechá' se usa por estos pagos.



No, ahí ya no. Como bien dice Pablo, pechá (normalmente _peshá_) es muy andaluz. Jartá es más usado en Madrí.

Un saludo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Surinam del Nord said:


> Vengan de donde vengan, su patria es Bolonia.


 
¿Y como es eso? Yo veo que muchísimos de los que rondan por aquí son italianos, pero desconocía la conexión boloñesa . ¡Seguro que todos estarían guapísimos si cambiasen los pantalones de pijama y el pañuelo palestino por un trajecito Armani!

Otra característica: piercings, muchos piercings, y creo que también tatuajes. A veces "lucen" esos cortes que combinan el pelo rapado con mechas más largas.


----------



## Argótide

Surinam del Nord said:


> Exactamente. Vengan de donde vengan, su patria es Bolonia.


 
¡Jajaja!  Me llamó mucho la atención este comentario en un hilo sobre los perroflautas.  Primero que nada, no sabía que existía un término equivalente en español, pero ¿que se le apunte precisamente al *punkabestia* (así les dicen acá) de Bolonia? ¡Yo quiero saber por qué!


----------



## Ukrainito

NUEVA PREGUNTA -- HILOS UNIDOS​
Hola, compañeros:

El otro día oí, viendo la quinta temporada de la serie española "Física o química", el siguente diálogo entre Roque y Marina (los dos se llevan fatal, por lo visto, pero en lo fondo, hay una chispita entre ellos).

*Roque: “Tú eres intransigente, conservadora, estirada”.
Marina: “A cambio, tú eres inmaduro, infantil y un perro flauta de manual”.*

Ni idea de qué quiso decir Marina. Acaso un español me pueda aclarar lo de “perro flauta”, ¿no?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cento

Hola Ukrainito,

"Perro flauta" se refiere a personas, generalmente jóvenes, con una estética con influencia punk, aunque en algunos grupos/individuos puede parecer más o menos hippy y abundar los peinados con rastas.

Los hay en muchas ciudades y aunque a veces toquen la *flauta,* es casi más frecuente que toquen los bongos o que hagan malabares. Lo que no suele faltar son los *perros* y las bicicletas, generalmente abundantes a su alrededor.

En el contexto que tu explicas es despectivo pero no siempre es así. A mi, personalmente, algunos "perro flautas" o "perroflautas" me merecen más respeto que muchos hombres de negocios.

Aunque no es un grupo homogeneo, lo normal es que sean muy pacíficos y que entre sus ideas figuren el anarquismo, el feminismo, el respeto a la libertad sexual, el naturismo, el vegetarianismo, etc.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Csalrais

Aparte de las literales (y necesarias) imágenes de perros con flauta, google puede servirnos para tener una idea más clara del concepto general de perroflauta usado en España, aparte de la buena explicación de Cento

http://www.google.es/images?hl=es&s...=596&q=perroflauta&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=


----------



## Ukrainito

Muchísimas gracias,* Cento y Csalrais.*

Es que ni me había pasado por la mente googlearlo como una palabra (*perroflauta*) y además googlearla por la búsqueda de imágenes. Así que me salió este dibujito que lo explica perfectamente:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WxIP_xDHHNg/TWZ5cU4RRSI/AAAAAAAAAAU/loYjnnAG5Yw/s1600/perroflauta.jpg

Así que se supone que un *perroflauta* es un *hippy, rastafari, vagabundo* etc.


----------



## Grux

http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Perroflauta


----------



## DavidCCC

A ver si os queda claro con esta frase: "Los acampados del 15-M son unos perroflautas" a que ahora si entendeis el significado? jaja xd

Basicamente son una mezcla entre hippie, okupa, farlopero, drogado, rastafari y/o antisistema/anarkista... y a cualkiera que tenga esa pinta se le puede llamar perroflauta, o sea si llevas barba de 3 meses, vas todo harapiento y sucio y llevas algun simbolo antisistema se puede decir que "tienes pinta de perrofllauta"


----------



## DavidCCC

Cristina. said:


> Y yo me pregunto, si el susodicho tipo no toca la flauta, ¿se le puede llamar perroflauta?


Si, se le puede llamar perroflauta, toque o no la flauta y lleve o no lleve perro. al menos yo en mi bariio (cornella de llobregat) se suele usar esta palabra para definir a ese tipo de gente (okupas, antisistema, hypys, drogatas, punkys, grunge etc)  a todos ellos los llamamos perroflautas, al menos en mi barrio y alrededores(cornella, hospitalet,), y desde hace ya años, al menos 4 o 5 años que la vengo oyendo y utilizando... Es una palabra que cada vez se usa mas, y yo incluso la he llegado a oir en television en varias cadenas mas de una vez.

Por ejemplo el cantante Huecco tiene una pinta de perroflauta que tira patrás.
Otro que tiene pinta de perroflauta es el cantante Melendi.


----------



## Jonno

Melendi ha pasado de perroflauta a pijín


----------



## DavidCCC

Jonno said:


> Melendi ha pasado de perroflauta a pijín


JAJAJ si es verdad, ahora ha cambiado de look, no me acordaba, me referia a su antiguo "look" con las rastas jeje
, por cierto ahora que dices eso, a los pijos/as progres que suelen ir de modernillos/as, amantes de las ballenas (naturistas) etc, tambien se les llama perroflautas...xD


----------



## DavidCCC

DavidCCC said:


> JAJAJ si es verdad, ahora ha cambiado de look, no me acordaba, me referia a su antiguo "look" con las rastas jeje (aunque por dentro sigue siendo un perroflauta
> , por cierto ahora que dices eso, a los pijos/as progres que suelen ir de modernillos/as, amantes de las ballenas (naturistas) etc, tambien se les llama perroflautas...xD


----------



## Grux

DavidCCC said:


> a los pijos/as progres que suelen ir de modernillos/as, amantes de las ballenas (naturistas) etc, tambien se les llama perroflautas...xD



Creo que esa denominación no es muy acertada para estas personas, yo he oído llamarles hipi-pijos o alternapijos. 

Por otro lado, el grado de interés por los cetáceos no tiene nada que ver con la indumentaria, supongo.


----------



## DavidCCC

Grux said:


> Por otro lado, el grado de interés por los cetáceos no tiene nada que ver con la indumentaria, supongo.



Tienes razon, no tiene nada que ver, pero a veces puede ir relacionada una cosa con la otra. Tambien hipi-pijos o "alternapijos" podria ser otra forma de definirlos, 


Perroflautas yo diria que sirve tanto para anarquistas como para antisistemas, okupas, hippies, porreros etc se puede aplicar a muchos tipos de gente, pero las rastas y la ropa harapienta y la barba de varios meses (en el caso de los hombres) suelen ser un distintivo (y eventualmete el perro y la flauta xD)


----------



## Franxute trianera

Buenos días a todos:

Sé que el tema ha sido tratado hace tiempo ya, pero con lo del 15M ha cobrado nueva vigencia, así que la tuve que buscar y me encontré con esta definición dada por la Fundación del Español Urgente, asesorada por la RAE: "se utiliza la palabra perroflauta "para referirse a un tipo de persona,  habitualmente joven y con aspecto descuidado, que puede verse como un  hippy en su acepción más moderna"".
Aquí la fuente, un artículo de La Vanguardia.

Un saludo.


----------

